# Duke, Friesian X Clydesdale.. Project horse.



## FrenchExpat (24 February 2016)

Hi,

I just got Duke and he is definitely a very big boy!
Combining my 2 favourite breeds i just fell very very hard for him, even if he has quite of a temper.

Basically now my problem is simple.. TACK! he came without tack and his previous owner were riding him with the saddle of the irish draught but they weren't fully sure of what would be best for him. He wasn't very used for the past year (so yeh, he is actually very green for schooling).

I'd like to bringing him up in Dressage (i know he is big and heavy, but hey, who doesn't like a bit of challenge?) so what would you recommend?


oh and here is the lad!







ridden by his ex owner








Taken Yesterday:





















Better pictures to come soon!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (24 February 2016)

What a handsome chap!

Your best bet would be to get a qualified saddler out to advise what would suit him best. Your YO will probably be able to recommend someone, failing that if you tell us where you're based someone on here may be able to suggest someone.

Do you know what size his previous saddle and bridle were?


----------



## FrenchExpat (24 February 2016)

I'm based in London, but Duke is still in Essex at the moment on his old yard. 
His ex owner are a couple of 19 year olds, super sweet but a bit overwhelmed by him.
Theyve ridden him with a FULL size 17.5" saddle but told me something a tad bigger would propbably be best and briddle wise they used Xfull.. He has definitly a huge head.

Ive asked them to fully measure him but i got to confess im a bit lost with the saddle size.. If i have to get a Wide or XWide, ect ect...

Im also quite short, 1m60 for 46kg and ive read that the saddle also depends a lot on the rider size.

So in one hand you have a tiny rider and on the other one a huge gelding!

Im a bit confused now. :/


----------



## Shady (24 February 2016)

Hi again F !!! my, he's a big one! very handsome too, i might be tempted to put him in a Barefoot dressage saddle as he is obviously going to change shape and muscle up, his breeding mix could prove challenging!!
or absolutely as FF says get a saddle fitter, perhaps look at something you can adjust like the Wintec dressage?
good luck, keep us posted on your progress. x


----------



## smja (24 February 2016)

When you call a saddler and ask for a fitting, they will ask about you and your horse so they have an idea of what to bring. Explain his level of fitness/schooling and what you want to do with him. Then they come to your yard with a selection of saddles to try, and you can see which ones fit you and him best!

Do let the saddler know what kind of budget you have, and what type of saddle you want (e.g. GP/dressage/jump, leather/synthetic). If you don't know, that's ok - just ask the saddler for advice.


----------



## FrenchExpat (25 February 2016)

Thank you so much for the advice.. Its so confusing sometimes.


----------



## FrenchExpat (25 February 2016)

Thank you very much for the advice!! I think ill get him in London sooner than planned.

He is getting his 5 Stages vetting on the 14th of March so im now looking into horse transportation because im so stressed to drive him from Essex to London. I wanna make this the least stressfull as possible for him!


----------



## FrenchExpat (25 February 2016)

Taken today 















He is such a camera whore!


----------



## PorkChop (25 February 2016)

He certainly knows how to work the camera 

Hope he passes the vetting with flying colours


----------



## FrenchExpat (25 February 2016)

Hope so too.. Im just a little worried for his back as he was riden with a smaller saddle for the past year but thats all really.

I also need to get him shod he has been barefoot for the past year also.


----------



## rachk89 (25 February 2016)

He looks like he has quite a short back although that might be the camera angle. In which case a big saddle probably won't be possible but you are small anyway. As long as your legs aren't long you should be fine. My legs are massive so I need an 18" saddle but you might get away with 17" maybe 16.5" which would suit him better too if I am right on his back. You don't want the back of the saddle going over his last rib.

Best bet is get a saddler. We can recommend all the brands in the world but cheap and cheerful may not suit him and the most expensive saddle may not either. My horse hated the £1500 saddle we borrowed at our old yard yet loved the £600 second hand one we got fitted for him. Never go by brand only by what suits the horse.


----------



## MargotC (25 February 2016)

Regal looking boy.  Fingers crossed he flies through the vetting.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 February 2016)

He is spectacular.  
 I had a Saddle Company saddle made for my Clydesdale, and have also used it on another horse.  they are not expensive but are lightweight and can be changed to fit the horse's changing shape.  I have now got Solution saddles, which are fabulous and can be made to fit  different horses by using shims but they are expensive.


----------



## FrenchExpat (26 February 2016)

I'm very short, 1.60m and tiny I'm sure a 17" would fit but yes, ill definitely go for a saddler cause baby boy is 17.1hh and Large...


----------



## FrenchExpat (26 February 2016)

you have a Clydesdale too?!


----------



## FrenchExpat (26 February 2016)

https://youtu.be/esHFkt9c6ic

[video=youtube_share;esHFkt9c6ic]https://youtu.be/esHFkt9c6ic[/video]

on the purchase day, just so you can see a bit more of his pace.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 February 2016)

Farrington GP and Farrington WH on my heavy horses, both fitted by a good saddler.  Very comfortable saddles, an old brand and not 'fashionable' but they last are good quality and fit wider horses.

Good luck with the horse.


----------



## FrenchExpat (26 February 2016)

Oh nice one! Thank you... Trying to find a good saddler in my area now.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 February 2016)

FrenchExpat said:



			you have a Clydesdale too?! 

Click to expand...

I have had 2 Clydesdale mares, sadly they are both long gone.


----------



## FrenchExpat (29 February 2016)

aww im so sorry... may they rest in peace in horse heaven.


----------



## FrenchExpat (14 March 2016)

So... Duke passed his vetting with flying colours despite being a big baby and being reluctant to canter on the lunge.
only issues found were 2 little "bumps", one under the chest and an other one in the right ear, the vet thinks its only fly bites but i gotta keep an eye on them to make sure they're not sarcoids.

he is very "de-musculed" on the right hand, obviously been worked mostly on left hand.
but it's correctable with a lot of lungeing and in hand work.

and she said "he is a lazy big baby! very very green!"
so i guess i have a lot of work in prevision!
so here is a little clip of the moment we were trying to get him to canter!
XD

[video=youtube_share;ahs9NhUq7Zg]https://youtu.be/ahs9NhUq7Zg[/video]


he is coming to London  tomorrow morning!
so stoked to be able to be with him everyday from tomorrow!


----------



## alainax (14 March 2016)

hehe how friesiany... Canter? Why! Cant you see how lovely and fast I can trot!!! Lovely lad


----------



## MargotC (14 March 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Damnation (15 March 2016)

He is GEORGEOUS!

Good luck with him


----------



## southerncomfort (15 March 2016)

Oh WOW!  He is stunning!


----------



## FrenchExpat (21 March 2016)

ahahahah so true! it's funny he seems to have a few different trots! 
Been experiencing some difficulties with him this week.
tried in-hand work, long reining and eventually went back to Parelli.

he has been following his own rules for so long that he showed some proper issues like a massive lack of respect in general, rising head up whenever theres a bridle or a head collar around, no respect of personnal space and just plain lack of motivation.

so yesterday was a Parelli day with exercises to keep him head down and still when grooming, making him back off whenever he was too close, some "games" so get all around him and motivate him, eventually at the end of the day i rode him for the first time bareback.

he is all wobbly and tilts his head to the right on the left hand but managed to slowly straightened him and keep him on track.
we worked in the indoor school at night and kinda spooked at his own shadow but with some patience it passed.

there is definitely a lot of work to go. but I'm ready!

anybody knows a bit more about Parelli here?


----------



## Haffie (25 March 2016)

Wow hes stunning!


----------

